# Hamster



## Sam Sheldon (May 20, 2019)

I put some vaseline on my hamsters wheel and the cheeky monster has gone at the back of the wheel when he's been climbing and now has vaseline on his fur. 
How do I get it out of his fur?


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

Definitely not a good idea to use petroleum products near a hamster. Please wash the little guy in warm water and a gentle, non-toxic pet shampoo. Then, dry him off well with a soft towel.


----------



## Sam Sheldon (May 20, 2019)

Thought you couldn't get hamsters wet at all?


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

This is normally true, as it washes away the oils from the hamster's fur. However, in exceptional circumstances, you can do it if your hamster has come into contact with something toxic. You don't want your hamster licking Vaseline off his fur!


----------



## Mollyyy (May 8, 2020)

True that, Vaseline is not that good for pets. I use to apply Vaseline on my dog's paws earlier by than he use to lick it a lot, it might have some animal-derived products that might be harmful for your pet.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Be very careful with bathing your hamster. Only do the area where the Vaseline is don't cover him.

May I recommend coconut oil next time. I use it on mine and does the trick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

Please do not bathe your hamster. I would suggest just gently dab the area where the vaseline is with a very slightly damp paper towel.


----------

